# 4/30/05 Civil Service Exam Question



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has received a notice to appear for the 4/30/05 CS exam? I signed up in the middle of January and still have not received anything. I thought they were supposed to send them out no later than 30 days before the test.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

john77";p="62021 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has received a notice to appear for the 4/30/05 CS exam? I signed up in the middle of January and still have not received anything. I thought they were supposed to send them out no later than 30 days before the test.


From the Exam Announcement:

NOTICE TO APPEAR: A copy of your notice of specific reporting time and test site is posted on the HRD Standings and On-line Applicant Record Information System approximately four weeks prior to the examination date. Test results will be sent to all persons taking the examination.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

I have not received anything yet


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

nor have i


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

If you set up an account with HRD, you can log on to check your status. It says, Scheduled.... next step would be Notice Sent... Since its around the 4 week prior mark, I would expect that notices will be sent out within a week or so.

https://www.csexam.hrd.state.ma.us/standings/default.asp


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

GET REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:shock: 
1. The closing date for Apps was only three (3) days ago!
2. The cognizant agency is the MASSACHUSETTS H.R.D.

We'll be lucky to get notice to appears by the 20th of April!
:roll:


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> GET REAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 1. The closing date for Apps was only three (3) days ago!
> ...


Point taken! :lol:


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

I got mine on the site, haven't receive the letter in the mail yet.


----------



## spikez180 (Aug 21, 2004)

i got mine the other day


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I got mine for worcester, about a week ago.


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

I still haven't gotten anything yet and trying to get a hold of the HRD is like pulling teeth :roll:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Got mine at least a week to 10 days ago...
Cosentino Middle School in Haverhill.
Anyone else taking it there?*


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

KozmoKramer";p="63312 said:


> *Got mine at least a week to 10 days ago...
> Cosentino Middle School in Haverhill.
> Anyone else taking it there?*


Yea, finally got a hold of someone there...hopefully should be faxing something over *crosses fingers*

update: Looks like I'm taking myself down to Durfee HS in Fall River


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Danman I'll be going to fall river as well.


----------



## mrguardo (Apr 12, 2005)

got mine the other day. but i have one other question. will they have the town preferences sheet and list there to fill out? i haven't seen this in the mail at all and cant find any forms online.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is the list of Civil Service Communities:

http://www.mass.gov/hrd/employment/...lice_departments_covered_by_civil_service.doc

And here is a link to the form, just right click on the form and choose "save picture as". After you save the form you can print it out and fill in the towns. I think you can bring it with you to the test and use it as a reference for the town codes:

http://www.mass.gov/hrd/employment/...l_service_forms/resi_pref_claim_worksheet.htm


----------



## mrguardo (Apr 12, 2005)

sweet. thanks alot.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Test was kinda funny


----------

